# PUsh ups..



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive tried various hand positons on benchpress and incline but never seems to get that all over worked feelin i do with pushups using grips, jus wondering if anyone else finds this to


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

That's due to push ups using more muscle to perform than a bench press.

Try them weighted with heavy chains.

M


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

martin brown said:


> That's due to push ups using more muscle to perform than a bench press.
> 
> Try them weighted with heavy chains.
> 
> M


I was not aware of that, alot of people dont think they have place in body building, but would you suggest giving weighted ones ago , maybe at the end of your workout?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah check out the clip "Strong".. there was a thread on it.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I finish my chest workout with press ups


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

push ups ftw!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what's your elbow position like on the BP?

ring press-ups ftw


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.scoobysworkshop.com/chest.htm

some cool pushups on there


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a question about push ups, didn't want to start a new thread.

if you can bench press your body weight for 8 reps, how many consecutive push ups can you do?

i ask this because i'm training for a selection process in the army cadets, at the moment i can do about 25 push ups before i can't lift myself anymore. i bench 55kg for 5 reps.

my aim is to be able to do 50 in 2 minutes. i hope this isn't highjacking this thread, but maybe some more advanced guys could tell me what there bench to max push up ratio is?

cheers


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> i have a question about push ups, didn't want to start a new thread.
> 
> if you can bench press your body weight for 8 reps, how many consecutive push ups can you do?
> 
> ...


i started by only being able to do 20+ press ups now i can do 60 in the 2 minutes required for the royal marines. i know this wasnt your question but try this if you want to improve press ups.

10 pressups

9 pressups

8 pressups

etc

etc all the way to 1 with about a 30 seconds rest between each 'set'. repeat.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

how often should i do this considering my routine looks like this

mon HIIT

tue pull, 3 mile run

wed rest

thu push, 3 mile run

fri leg

sat

sun

that's my routine currently. and doing this push up routine, would it affect my bench press gains, it wouldn't over train my pecs? cause im normally sore for a day after doing push ups, maybe i just need to adjust.

thank you for your help. do you plan on joining the forces or did you get good at push ups for sport training?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> how often should i do this considering my routine looks like this
> 
> mon HIIT
> 
> ...


i really wouldnt want to start suggesting ways in which you could change your routine, sorry mate..for me, its all about circuit training. i do:

mon -Body Weight and weight circuts

fri - BW and weight circuits

Running/swim/bike on other days with 2 days rest. as you can see this will not build muscle. unfortunately you have to decide on BB or forces.With the training your doing currently i would say it would overtrain you.

i add my weight training in every other week. Lmao i just to eat as much as i would on a bulk and hope that i will maintain.

Yeh royal marines is my target although i am not eligible for joining untill jan 2010.

hope this is helpful...not really used to being asked questions lmao. jack


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

IMO, push-up are a great exercise and I often include it in my chest and tri days...Your main goal is to build stamina thru consistency...

You will have to adjust your routine if your training just to get in the service as it differs slightly...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

There is so many hand positions available and of different degrees of difficulty that your option are wide open...Rest inbetween pushs with your [email protected] in the air when you run outta steam and that will be good for a few more...best of luck...


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

also as just said ^^^ you`ll have to totally change your training. its a hard decision i know!

if you think about it if your building mucsle then your getting heavier which will make it harder to do push ups because you have to push up more weight.

so consistantly doing BW exersises whilst your not putting on weight = more and better pressups! lol


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah but rarely do i gain 2.5kg a week in weight, whereas my bench press does.

but i understand what you mean, its never gonna be as good as circuits.

i think i'm gonna just concentrate on bench press until im happy with my strength and then maybe change my routine about a bit.

besides i only need to be able to do 30 press ups in 2 mins for the selection thing i'm doing. and that's in october.

thanks


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

yeh cool mate, 30 press ups are pretty easy to do so you`ll have no prblem.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> besides i only need to be able to do 30 press ups in 2 mins for the selection thing i'm doing. and that's in october.
> 
> thanks


Are you sure about that bro...That seems like a awful small amount to do in that time...It useally varies by age...you would hate to miss your chance because you didn't get your figures straight...might be worth a relook...


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Are you sure about that bro...That seems like a awful small amount to do in that time...It useally varies by age...you would hate to miss your chance because you didn't get your figures straight...might be worth a relook...


the fitness level required in the army cadets is really low. we don't do PT (physical training) anymore because of health and safety, only like once a year, and its not even compulsory.

the cadets deem this as a standard of fitness needed for all courses

Male: 30 Push ups (Hand/Knee) - followed by a 1.5 mile run in 11.5 mins


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> the fitness level required in the army cadets is really low. we don't do PT (physical training) anymore because of health and safety, only like once a year, and its not even compulsory.
> 
> the cadets deem this as a standard of fitness needed for all courses
> 
> Male: 30 Push ups (Hand/Knee) - followed by a 1.5 mile run in 11.5 mins


Okey Dokey then... :beer: ...


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

30 pressups in 2 mins is not alot.....for marines its 60


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont use pushups at all. but when i used to do boxing and when i was insided we used to do them just pushing down on each others backs, works good


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I love pushups, I like doing them slow and sometimes kinda squeezing my hands together(obv hands don't move from there position on floor). You can really feel it in your pecs as you do it, can get that mind muscle connection going :thumbup1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

loads of push up variations


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Darylbethyname said:


> how often should i do this considering my routine looks like this
> 
> mon HIIT
> 
> ...


If your training for the military, stop with the 3 miles how about focusing on time not distance? 3 40 minute runs, 2 slow paced 1 interval. also a 1.5 best effort or even add sprints in there...

Vary the push ups one day do 3 x 25(or whatever you can do) another day max out then when you cant do anymore put your knees down and carry on or try pyramids, do 10 pressups 1 sit ups 9 pressups 2 sit ups and so on till you cant do any more, but no rest between straight into next exercise... get up in morning do max press ups, have breakfast do max again do whatever morning routine you do then max out again


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

martin brown said:


> That's due to push ups using more muscle to perform than a bench press.
> 
> Try them weighted with heavy chains.
> 
> M


I like them with someone pressing 4x20kg plates on my back. I'm too tight/lazy to buy and lug chains to the gym.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> If your training for the military, stop with the 3 miles how about focusing on time not distance? 3 40 minute runs, 2 slow paced 1 interval. also a 1.5 best effort or even add sprints in there...
> 
> Vary the push ups one day do 3 x 25(or whatever you can do) another day max out then when you cant do anymore put your knees down and carry on or try pyramids, do 10 pressups 1 sit ups 9 pressups 2 sit ups and so on till you cant do any more, but no rest between straight into next exercise... get up in morning do max press ups, have breakfast do max again do whatever morning routine you do then max out again


i like the idea of running for times cause the other day i did a 1.5 run and timed myself, then just ran steady home again. so 3 miles in total but more intense to start with.

when you say 40 minute run do you mean see how far i can run in 40mins?

if i run 4 times a week what sort of regime would be good?

HIIT (i do the beep test as a form of HIIT, really enjoy it)

40 min run

1.5m best effort

40min run

something like that? i'd just space it out over the week


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> i like the idea of running for times cause the other day i did a 1.5 run and timed myself, then just ran steady home again. so 3 miles in total but more intense to start with.
> 
> when you say 40 minute run do you mean see how far i can run in 40mins?
> 
> ...


there's lots you can do, timing workouts is a very good idea, it allows you to monitor progress and give you targets

some ideas

4 x 400m (120 seconds rest between sets) (50-70seconds is a good time)

4 x 800m (rest as needed between sets, aim for < 3minutes)

10 x 100m hill sprints (rest is the walk back down 

Treadmill Tabata: 10 intervals of 20 seconds running and 10 seconds rest, incline set to 12, speed set to a 5k pace.

you can also add a backpack for extra weight, or run on sand/grass/barefoot

it's also good to run downhill as it will target your muscles differently. running backwards is also good as well, best done on an empty field though!

also incorporating running into a circuit is good to break it up too. (eg run to end of field, 20 pressups, 30 situps, 50 squats, run backwards to start and repeat)


----------

